
Deliberate Git [video] - akaralar
https://vimeo.com/72762735
======
akaralar
In this presentation Stephen Ball talks about ways you can utilize git to be
more than just source control. Not being able to speed up videos on Vimeo is a
bit annoying, but still there are some nice ideas in there that makes it
worthwhile to watch. The talk is given on August 17 2013 at Steel City Ruby in
Pittsburgh, PA.

